# Porch Spiders



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Talk about weird happenings. I have taken some of my decorations down but not all of them because it has been raining on and off and I want everything dry before I pack it away. I came home on Thursday to let my dogs out at lunch time and there are 4 huge spider props on my front porch. They were posed on top of my pumpkins and like they were climbing up my cornstalks and I have no idea who put them there. At first I was scared that some prankster had stolen them from someone's yard display and "re-located" them to my porch, but they still had the little plastic tag holders attached although the tags were not there so the spiders have been newly purchased. I have asked all friends and family members if they left the eight legged monsters, but everyone says no. I am dumbfounded, but grateful, because as you all know, who can't use more props?


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

I think that is awesome. Someone was probably shopping and found them on sale and decided to get them for you. Maybe it is some inspired neighbor.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Ahhhh...good karma!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

A gift from the Spider Fairy!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

That's awesome. I'm guessing an appreciative neighbor.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Congratulations...a gift from someone who appreciated your efforts. That's happened twice here too, only the gifts were personally handed to me. One time a neighbor came home from the local flea market with a peach basket full of prop heads and said she thought of us when she saw them. This year, someone came over during the haunt, found me and gave me a box containing 5 or 6 more heads. I have no idea what I'll be doing with all of them, but sheesh...how can you pass it up?

Maybe next year you can make a spider sac and victim using your new gifts.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I'm with everyone else, I think it's a neighbor who is appreciative of your haunting efforts.


----------

